# Cámara de celular



## rumorequimico

Hola queria saber si se puede separar la camara de un telefono movil  un par de metros y unirla mediante algun tipo de cable. mi idea es llevar un telefono movil en una mochila, y la camarita en la horquilla de la bici, y todo unido por cable.

Se podria hacer algo parecido con una camara web. gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Los telefonos celulare no tienen espacio para trabar bajo ningun aspecto
todo esta ensamblado
lo que podés hacer es toda una tramoya con web cam, algun pic, algun transmisor de fm y que lo reciba el blue tooth
algo asi yo supongo que puede ser.


----------



## Claudio Gonzalez

Gracias por tu apoyo pero justamente como funciona el CCD y como se interpretan sus señales es lo que necesito saber, todo lo demás es exactamente igual a una cámara común.


----------



## djdaddy

que tal claudio no se si te sirva en algo
pero aca encuentras un poco mas de info. sobre el ccd.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1922610/Porque-tu-celu-saca-fotos-tan-Feas_-Pixel-Real-o-Interpolado.html


----------



## dios

No se si esta iría acá pero buen es la sección mas cercana al contenido del tema

Estoy con ganas de hacer un robot a control remoto esos que tienen una cámara adelante cosa de que no es necesario estar en la misma habitación para comandarlos y vi que varios del foro tambien asi que posteo esto para ver si les sirve. 
Buscando precios de los materiales que necesitaba una camara inalambrica sale como 120$ si es barata, asi que pense en la alternativa de ponerle adelante una entrada rectangular del tamaño del celular y instalarle un programa para que se pueda ver por donde va con la pc a través de internet o bluetooth.

Use este programa: http://www.warelex.com/products/webcam/

Por ahora va bien y es facil de instalar y usar

Video de la instalacion:


----------



## Dario

funciona con un nokia 2760??? parece que solo funciona con i phone y celulares con symbian
saludosss


----------



## dios

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> funciona con un nokia 2760??? parece que solo funciona con i phone y celulares con symbian
> saludosss



Proba pero me parece que solo va a funcionar con esos S.O. que aparecen en la pagina yo lo probe con un nokia 5530 que si no me equivoco tiene symbian

fijate esto que hay mas informacion sobre el soporte del programa: http://www.warelex.com/mobile/


----------



## yopolopo

ola amiguitos soy nuevo por aca, queria saber si puedo usar la camara de mi nokia 2630
y esque el display  se me arruino  en un video vi que desarmaban una webcam  y la conectaban a una camara de video normal, ellos la usaban de camara espia,. puedo yo hacer algo asi? (tengo iempo y esoy dispuesto a aprender)
gracias


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi,
Claro que se puede usar, lo primero que necesitas es conseguir las specs de la camara que utiliza el telefono. Lo otro que necesitas es ver si es posible  desoldar la camara. La ventaja de las camaras web es que son un poco mas grandes que las del celular.


----------



## yopolopo

Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi,
> Claro que se puede usar, lo primero que necesitas es conseguir las specs de la camara que utiliza el telefono. Lo otro que necesitas es ver si es posible  desoldar la camara. La ventaja de las camaras web es que son un poco mas grandes que las del celular.


muchas gracias por comentar  pero me podrias explicar que son las especs exactamente y a que te reieres con desoldar (se de computacion pero de celulares nada )
disculpa mi incompetencia


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi again,
specs son las especificaciones del componente en question tambien le llaman datasheet, ahí viene todo lo que se ocupa para utilizar un componente, voltaje, corriente, interface, porotocolo etc. Desoldar? pues removerla del celular. Supuse que la querias utilizar sin el celular por que mencionas que quieres una camara espia, aunque suena mejor camara de vigilancia


----------



## yopolopo

Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi again,
> specs son las especificaciones del componente en question tambien le llaman datasheet, ahí viene todo lo que se ocupa para utilizar un componente, voltaje, corriente, interface, porotocolo etc. Desoldar? pues removerla del celular. Supuse que la querias utilizar sin el celular por que mencionas que quieres una camara espia, aunque suena mejor camara de vigilancia



aaaa okok 
mira para sacarle la camara se me esta dificultando un poquitin porque tiene muchitos ornillos pero cuando logre sacar la  camarita te aviso... porcierto sabes donde encontrar un spec ? solo e encontrado que es una camara vga  



			
				yopolopo dijo:
			
		

> aaaa okok
> mira para sacarle la camara se me esta dificultando un poquitin porque tiene muchitos ornillos pero cuando logre sacar la  camarita te aviso... porcierto sabes donde encontrar un spec ? solo e encontrado que es una camara vga


 encontre solo esto:VGA 640x480 píxeles, video (128x96)


----------



## yopolopo

pero no es asi deque tenga nose tres cables uno para audio otro de energia y otro de video y ya?


----------



## Unikfriend

yopolopo dijo:


> pero no es asi deque tenga nose tres cables uno para audio otro de energia y otro de video y ya?


 
Depende de la camara, algunos modelos son SPI y otros en paralelo, por eso es importante conseguir la specs.


----------



## maezca

fijate que seguro debe tener una serigrafia en el flex, aunque se me hace mucho lio... y una camara web china vale unos 40 pesos


----------



## madness19

He probado este programa anteriormente y va perfecto para los nokia con SO symbian de 3era. generación como el caso del n73 y el e65 funciona muy bien te da la posibilidad de conectarse por bluetooth o tambien wifi (no lo use con wifi pero supongo debe funcionar) sin olvidar de usb lo usaba para el msn y skype todo bien nada más que me fatidiaba cuando tenia problemas la compu con la conexión bluetooth o usb pero en fin lo recomiendo nada más que no se si es necesario hackear el movil para hacerlo funcionar por aquello de la firma, un saludo.

No se si sea agradable tener una cam inalambrica a solo 10mts de distancia del receptor bluetooth para este programa ese es el rango del bluetooth hasta donde recuerdo a menos que extendamos un poco el receptor bluetooth con cable usb así quiza saludos.


----------



## joelexel

Si esta andando en mi nokia...


----------



## DarkOW3

hola bueno tengo la siguiente duda:
tengo la camara de un celular SE W580 y necesito saber si se puede adaptarla a un cable usb o rca... o si no sirve mas me lo dicen 
aqui la camara



desde ya muchas gracias ^^


----------



## Helminto G.

por si sirve de algo pongo parte del diagrama de ese telefono, me interesa el tema y he trabajado mucho con ese modelo, asi que estoy atento y si soy de ayuda cuenten conmigo


----------



## lubeck

Yo creo que esta muy dificil... le estuve echando un vistaso al esquema y maneja Clocks, lo que me hace suponer que es una comunicacion serial como la i2c, SPI, o similar... y si no se tiene el protocolo o las instrucciones ahi te encargo...

con esa información apenas  se podria empezar a resolver los problemas...

yo creo que es mas facil y economico comprar una de las que les ponen en los robots....


----------



## DarkOW3

primero que nada todo esto no es porq sea tacaño y no quiera comprarme una web cam o un reflex es solo pasatiempo ^^
pues bueno la verdad muchas gracias por el diagrama y sus respuestas, pero si es como dice lubeck entonces no tengo oportunidad jaja es que como el cel ya no servia (estaba tan dañado que salia mas barato comprar otro que arreglarlo) decidi quitarle todas las plaquetas y con esto me refiero a tooodo ^^ lo unico que quedo fue el parlante y la camara jeje (el microfono se me perdio ) lo demas fue todo a la basura jaja pero bueh grax por su aporte
de todas formas si alguien logra armar algo parecido me gustaria saber ^^


----------



## Helminto G.

pues yo lo veo mas como algo educativo, y si no me falla la memoria tengo el equipo funcionando y listo para "operaciones" por si se animan a investigarle

y por que tiraste la placa?, en ella tienes monton de cosas interesantes, de menos un sensor hall y un acelerometro de dos dimenciones, mas el ampli de audio un monton de leds, dos rgb y otras cosas curiosas...

lastima lo del microfono presisamente ando jugando con uno s¡de ese modelo


----------



## DarkOW3

y no se pueden identificar los pines y de ahi hacer conexion con el cable usb o rca? osea me refiero a soldar los cables a los pines que se yo, (disculpen es que no entiendo mucho de esto)


----------



## Helminto G.

ojala fuera tan simple, mira yo tampoco tengo tanto conocimiento, pero buscate informacion de como trabaja una camara digital y hay vas viendo ladificultad y si te vas animando con lo que aprendas pues lo intentamos...


----------



## jsk

Helminto G. dijo:
			
		

> por si sirve de algo pongo parte del diagrama de ese telefono, me interesa el tema y he trabajado mucho con ese modelo, asi que estoy atento y si soy de ayuda cuenten conmigo



de casualidad tendras el diagrama de un sony ericson k310 o un benq-siemen e71 esque tengo las camaritas pero quiero ver como conectar cada pin, para adaptarlos a un usb


----------



## Helminto G.

aca esta el k310, es el mismo que w200 asi que puede no tener algunos componentes, te lo entrego a condicion que muestres avances a la comunidad, me interesa el tema y espero pueda ser de utilidad, veo que eres de mexico, tengo algunas refacciones y si tu proyecto avanza cuenta con ellas, un saludo


----------



## papirrin

mas facil :





_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-446952966-camara-ov7670-pic-arduino-atmega-automatizacion-domotica-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:SELLER_ITEMS,V:14]


----------



## Kirit0

Hola a todos 

Bueno soy nuevo por el foro y como he dicho en mi presentación estoy haciendo un proyecto no un invento ya que inventado ya esta.

Mi proyecto lo podria titular *Camara integrada* 
Ya que lo que quiero es integrar una pequeña camara en unas gafas de snow o en una mascara de airsoft o donde me venga en gana.

Como es de suponer tiene que ser una cámara de tamaño reducido como puede ser el de un móvil.
Este proyecto en principio es solo para grabar vídeo aunque con el tiempo no me importaría agregarle un botón inalambrico o no, como por poner un ejemplo haciendo snowboard poder ir dándole en un descenso y hacer fotos.


Es un proyecto que va a ser complicado y del cual no tengo suficientes conocimientos de como hacerlo por eso quisiera que me ayudaran y entre todos vayamos fabricando este proyecto.

El equipo profesional necesario tengo en el trabajo y tengo libertad para usarlo y los conocimientos de soldadura y componentes electrónicos tengo, como ejemplo tengo una cámara de bolsillo de la cual iba a usar como base. 

Bueno pues nada espero vuestros consejos y como empezar cuando pueda subire una foto de la minicamara de bolsillo desmontada para que veáis mi base del proyecto.

Gracias.


----------



## papirrin

¿No viste ni el mensaje anterior al tuyo?

si lo viste y no te agrado, y quieres usar tu camara busca el manual de servicio con esquemas y codigos fuente para empezar, despues comenta que microcontroladores de alta gama sabes usar o procesadores y en que lenguaje, y por ultimo menciona cuanto tiempo y dinero vas a destinar al proyecto...

con eso los compañero pueden darse una idea y te pueden dar un consejo, supongo.


----------



## Kirit0

papirrin dijo:


> ¿No viste ni el mensaje anterior al tuyo?
> 
> si lo viste y no te agrado, y quieres usar tu camara busca el manual de servicio con esquemas y codigos fuente para empezar, despues comenta que microcontroladores de alta gama sabes usar o procesadores y en que lenguaje, y por ultimo menciona cuanto tiempo y dinero vas a destinar al proyecto...
> 
> con eso los compañero pueden darse una idea y te pueden dar un consejo, supongo.



Cree un post nuevo porque este es "parecido" a lo que quiero hacer.

Mi idea es separar los componentes de esta mini-cámara e insertarlo en gafas, mascaras ect....

La resolución es de 720p

Mi mayor duda es que la conexion de la camara es de cinta. Si me podeis ayudar con este paso sobretodo y por lo demas darme ideas.


----------



## papirrin

> Mi mayor duda es que la conexion de la camara es de cinta. Si me podeis ayudar con este paso sobretodo y por lo demas darme ideas.



Pues esa duda, es la misma que se nos va a presentar a todos, para empezar por el pincipio XD, debes darte a la idea que no es como conectar una pila o no se un foco, si ves tu camara detenidamente tiene muchas pistas van a un cuadrito negro que seguramente es un micro o procesador, que es basicamente el que hace todo, o lo que es lo mismo, ese componente que capta las imagenes es solo un sensor.

debes conocer que pista sirve para cada cosa y que hace ese microcontrolador con la informacion que le llega. 

hay camaras como la que puse un par de mensajes antes, que ya traen su instructivo, si puedes controlar esa que es relativamente facil, quizas si encuentras la ficha tecnica del sensor de la tuya es probable que puedas hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para *Papirrin* , el mensaje fué movido , así que seguramente no haya leido éste tema.

Para* Kirito* , fijate que en el mensaje #1 preguntan por alejar con un cable la cámara del propio celular , lo cual me parece muy aceptable y quizás posible.

Saludos !


----------

